# Speakers and stereo systems



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I recently went online shopping for a new speaker system, something that I could use for both music and TV / movies in my apartment. I think there is some very good value offered in some of these systems, for example Micca and Edifier brands through Amazon.

There are quite a few units that have an amplifier built into the speakers. Doing research on these, I was surprised to find that both the amplifiers and speakers are of reasonably good quality (not what I expected for an integrated amp+speakers). It seems that for $100 to $200, you can get a very good two speaker system with quite a powerful amplifier. A decade or two ago, you'd be looking at spending at least a few hundred dollars just on the amplifier and probably another hundred dollars for good speakers.

I bought an Edifier R1280T which goes for $125 on Amazon Canada. It's shockingly powerful, and my ears are ringing a bit from last night's trial runs. The audio quality impressed me... I tested the frequency range and it's got quite a good range, very natural sounding, and significant bass. Probably a little _too_ much bass for my apartment. I think many years ago, you'd probably have to spend over $400 on an equivalent setup.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

May go that route to replace the speakers on my HDTV which are just adequate. Was looking at some Audio engines A2+ too but $300 + . Looked at the specs too and the amp is surprising low distortion < .05%. You find as you spend more you get better speaker accuracy. Worried about running through my amp w all the clicking you can get changing digital cable channels which can fry delicate speakers.may just get another little pair of Paradigm bookshelves on Kijiji for ~ $100. 

Used to be an audio/video salesperson as a 1st job ages ago lol. Don't listen to music that much but have some old vintage audio ( NAD type amp and Energy 22s) that still works great. Good amplifiers and speakers can last forever.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

There are a lot of options these days. For TVs, an optically connected soundbar with a wireless sub-woofer will do the trick and can be had for inexpensive prices. 

We don't have a stereo system 'per se' any more. I use wireless WiFi Sonos speakers now, either in singles or a stereo pair and use/build playlists from Spotify. I really like the sound from Sonos and it gives us audio wherever we want it by moving the Sonos units around, e.g. around the pool for a pool party, etc. 

The new Bose Wave radios now have WiFi wireless capability as well although ours pre-dates the wireless option. I am not as fond of Bose Wave radio sound due to what seems to be manufactured bass BUT it works great for Jazz, Blues and most similar material that doesn't count on strong bass. It gets used mostly when we still want to play material from our CD collection.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

The new Apple speaker was just reviewed in Stereophile magazine, FYI.

https://www.stereophile.com/content/apple-homepod-smart-speaker


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

i got a nice set of Cerwin Vegas fron the 80's...if anyone's interested....


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

There is lots to pick from out there,,,good luck with your purchases and enjoy


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> i got a nice set of Cerwin Vegas fron the 80's...if anyone's interested....


But Jarg, whatya gonna listen to yer Black Sabbath on??


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I bought an Edifier R1280T which goes for $125 on Amazon Canada. It's shockingly powerful,


I bet the neighbours are happy


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

We like our little Bose bluetooth soundlink speakers. We have an older phone that we use as a dedicated storage/play device. It holds over 500 of our ripped albums/CD's on a microSD card the size of your little fingernail. Crazy.
We grew up as 'album' listeners, but I notice that most 'kids' today (including our 30+ year olds) are 'song' listeners. They pick and choose from here and there. 
When I get a hankering for a new album I buy the digital version from 7digital. I notice that 'Flac' is getting more common than mp3 though. Gawd, why do they keep changing formats :bi_polo:


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

agent99 said:


> I bet the neighbours are happy


If you want your neighbors to enjoy try one of these!

http://www.sonicboomaudio.com/cylinder-subwoofers-c-2/pcultra-c-2_10/pc-4000-powered-cylinder-ultra-series1200-watt-sledge-amp-p-9.html


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> We like our little Bose bluetooth soundlink speakers. We have an older phone that we use as a dedicated storage/play device. It holds over 500 of our ripped albums/CD's on a microSD card the size of your little fingernail. Crazy.
> We grew up as 'album' listeners, but I notice that most 'kids' today (including our 30+ year olds) are 'song' listeners. They pick and choose from here and there.
> When I get a hankering for a new album I buy the digital version from 7digital. I notice that 'Flac' is getting more common than mp3 though. Gawd, why do they keep changing formats :bi_polo:


FLAC is way better quality. I rip all my CDs to FLAC. I can’t even bear to listen to MP3, but then, I’m a snobby audiophile...:tongue:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Dilbert said:


> FLAC is way better quality. I rip all my CDs to FLAC. I can’t even bear to listen to MP3, but then, I’m a snobby audiophile...:tongue:


Yah, my ears aren't that discerning. Too much helicoper time and Fender amps in my past.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Yah, my ears aren't that discerning.


We grew up listening to the Top Ten hits of the week on SW radio. Never could understand people spending the money they do on expensive audio equipment. More for bragging rights among others similarly inflicted, it seemed.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

agent99 said:


> We grew up listening to the Top Ten hits of the week on SW radio. Never could understand people spending the money they do on expensive audio equipment. More for bragging rights among others similarly inflicted, it seemed.


I did lots of SW and BCB listening when young, too. Fun times.

Audio is a great hobby to me. For over forty years I’ve done a lot of design and DIY. I think it’s the blend of both electronic and mechanical technologies in the service of art that’s appealing.
YMMV.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

I liked it and video as a hobby too starting from working in a store ages ago. There you learned to appreciate the difference good sounding/viewing equipment can make from being around it so much. You can hear more in the music and the ranges or peaks and valleys w a good amp and a good pair of speakers. Many of the very best speakers in the world were made in Canada too from the 80s going forward. Paradigm, Energy, psb etc

Just went through the HDTV shopping experience. Fun learning about all the new tech and doing a detailed approach to get the best value. Many good sites for advice and reviews.

Always scour Kijiji for ideas too. May upgrade headphones and get some speakers for the tv etc. Looking for some vintage Sennheisers lol.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

agent99 said:


> I bet the neighbours are happy


I am worried about noise complaints from neighbours. I turn down the volume after 10 pm, and I turn the bass down on the equalizer to minimize shaking the walls.

Today I was talking with my coworker about speakers. The guy has played in bands for over 30 years and he said, casually, ... "I recently got some nice studio monitors, about $3,000 a pair"

He's talking about these high end speakers used for audio production work, just monsters. Frequency range 41 Hz – 25 kHz (well beyond my range of hearing). Oh, and 90 Watts _each_ on the woofer and tweeter, per speaker.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Dilbert said:


> FLAC is way better quality. I rip all my CDs to FLAC. I can’t even bear to listen to MP3, but then, I’m a snobby audiophile...:tongue:


Question for an audiophile... I'm definitely losing the ability to hear higher frequencies. I know that some of this is natural with age, but I'd like to minimize the loss. Currently, in my mid 30s, I can hear up to 16.5 KHz or 17.0 KHz whereas several years ago I was able to hear over 18 KHz. Is that normal?

Do you have any tips for preserving hearing while also enjoying my music? I try not to push the volume too loud, especially on headphones. Does hearing the constant noise in the city destroy my hearing?

Is running a fan (for white noise) as I sleep harmful for hearing?


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

J4B, I found my HF hearing began to diminish around the same time. In fact today, at 61 I can’t hear anything over 10 KHz.

Oddly enough, this doesn’t really impact my ability to listen and enjoy music. I think we tend to get most musical cues in the midrange and of course, the bass frequencies anyway.

Most of the HF consists of overtones, AFAIK.

I am not an expert on hearing loss, but apart from natural and genetic causes, I do know that damage is a cumulative thing. Folks who say, attend a rock concert and wake up next morning with ringing ears can think that it will go away. Well, maybe the ringing may seem to, but any damage is irreversible.

I rather doubt a fan running should cause any issue.

Doing simple things like mowing the lawn or driving at highway speeds with the window rolled down do sometimes generate surprisingly high SPL’s. I’ve also found movie theatres to be incredibly loud at times.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Question for an audiophile... I'm definitely losing the ability to hear higher frequencies. I know that some of this is natural with age, but I'd like to minimize the loss. Currently, in my mid 30s, I can hear up to 16.5 KHz or 17.0 KHz whereas several years ago I was able to hear over 18 KHz. Is that normal??


hoe do know what level you hear at james? get it tested? or is this something one can do "at home"?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> But Jarg, whatya gonna listen to yer Black Sabbath on??


well. I'll still have my Walkman...and my Sanyo ghetto-blaster (but that's getting a little hard on the shoulder...)


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey, there are lots of online hearing tests. 
Not sure how accurate they are, and a lot of them that are related to hearing aid companies ask you to answer questions about age, difficulty hearing etc. - I'm suspicious that they are just trying to sell you hearing aids.

You may want to try them with ear/headphones but PLEASE be careful of the volume!!
Here's a simple "how old are your ears" one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxcbppCX6Rk

And here's a simple frequancy spectrum test.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-iCZElJ8m0


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> well. I'll still have my Walkman...and my Sanyo ghetto-blaster (but that's getting a little hard on the shoulder...)


Ah, the Vega’s must be from your disco era.:nevreness:


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> Ah, the Vega’s must be from your disco era.:nevreness:


_get down, you jive turkey!_


----------



## gaspr (Mar 24, 2014)

After reading this thread, I decided to order a pair of the Edifier 1280T speakers. I must say that I am impressed from a "bang for your buck" point of view. Thanks to James4beach for the recommendation!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> jargey, there are lots of online hearing tests.
> Not sure how accurate they are, and a lot of them that are related to hearing aid companies ask you to answer questions about age, difficulty hearing etc. - I'm suspicious that they are just trying to sell you hearing aids.
> 
> You may want to try them with ear/headphones but PLEASE be careful of the volume!!
> ...


thanks only
BTW ....what'd you say...??


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

What I am looking for, is just a table radio. This for our breakfast room. 

One speaker would be enough. Not too much volume. Bass Treble controls not necessary. No CD player or aux input or bluetooth needed. wifi so we could tune BBC & other internet stations could be useful, but not needed. 

Our present radio has analog tuning and is hard to get a satisfactory signal on anything other than cbc 1. It also seems to wander off frequency depending on where we stand or sit! 

All I really need is a radio that has digital tuning and 5 or more presets. Functionality equivalent to an FM car radio would be fine.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> What I am looking for, is just a table radio. This for our breakfast room.
> .......................
> All I really need is a radio that has digital tuning and 5 or more presets. Functionality equivalent to an FM car radio would be fine.


Just load iHeart Radio app on your smartphone and you can listen to any radio station in the world.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Just load iHeart Radio app on your smartphone and you can listen to any radio station in the world.
> 
> ltr


smartphone? would that be cheaper than a radio 

We do listen to cbc when out of country on my minimal android phone. No room for more apps!

I checked iheart here: https://www.iheart.com/live/country/CA/city/toronto-on-584/ - only offers live radio in USA and Canada.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> smartphone? would that be cheaper than a radio?


I presumed you would already have a smartphone. Most people have them for at least emergencies, and GPS is useful when you're lost or you want to find the closest coffee shop.

I like iHeart radio. I use my phone like a transistor radio. It sits on my counter or is in my pocket playing the radio and there's never interference or loss of signal because it's digital. Most smartphones don't even include a tuner anymore since most listen to radio over their wifi.

ltr


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wonder for how long local FM stations will exist? Like TV, they may soon start to disappear. So, thinking that any new radio, unless really inexpensive, should probably have both wifi and FM capability. There are quite a number available, but the good ones don't come cheap.

So far, this one seems to fill the bill:

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0085H18W4?linkCode=g12&creativeASIN=B0085H18W4&tag=ezvid-20

Bose has a nice one, but well out of my price range!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> Wonder for how long local FM stations will exist? Like TV, they may soon start to disappear. So, thinking that any new radio, unless really inexpensive, should probably have both wifi and FM capability. There are quite a number available, but the good ones don't come cheap.
> 
> So far, this one seems to fill the bill:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0085H18W4?linkCode=g12&creativeASIN=B0085H18W4&tag=ezvid-20


Yeah, I think over-the-air FM radio has a pretty grim future ahead. Streaming digital seems to be the future. As I said upthread, many phones don't have tuners on them any more since it's so easy and reliable to stream digital internet radio. I was pleased when a nice application like iHeart came around and collected all the stations availability in one app.

For sure, there are some nice dedicated internet portable radios available like the one you point out, and they still have a tuner in them for OTA listening. I guess that's why I suggested just downloading the app onto your phone because it's free (but I guess you don't have a phone). Many people (I know my son does this) have their music or iHeart radio on their phone playing and it bluetooths to a nice little speaker on their counter to get better sound. Many available like Bose and Sonos, etc.

ltr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

agent99 said:


> Wonder for how long local FM stations will exist? Like TV, they may soon start to disappear. So, thinking that any new radio, unless really inexpensive, should probably have both wifi and FM capability. There are quite a number available, but the good ones don't come cheap.
> So far, this one seems to fill the bill:
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0085H18W4?linkCode=g12&creativeASIN=B0085H18W4&tag=ezvid-20
> Bose has a nice one, but well out of my price range!


You link to a Sangean radio. I believe they are well thought of. I know the little Grundig I have was actually made by Sangean.

I didn't realize Bose had a wifi-enabled system (Wave SoundTouch IV) We have the prior SoundWave system, and the sound from it (like all Bose systems) is very impressive for such a compact footprint. It is turned on, on FM almost 24/7. 

I'd hate to see FM disappear and be restricted to wifi. There is something about being able to pick a signal out of the air without a 'middle man' and the dependency of an internet provider and related dsl-cable-optic-wireless router. 
I still pull out my little crystal-radio-built-in-a-film-container that has no battery and only an earphone and 'surf' the airwaves at night.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> What I am looking for, is just a table radio. This for our breakfast room.
> 
> One speaker would be enough. Not too much volume. Bass Treble controls not necessary. No CD player or aux input or bluetooth needed. wifi so we could tune BBC & other internet stations could be useful, but not needed.
> 
> ...


agent im still using a small GE table-top AM/FM radio from the (60's?) for that purpose.
I've been tempted to upgrade too,check out Sangean.com they look pretty good.

https://www.amazon.com/Sangean-WR-1...&qid=1534536541&sr=8-3&keywords=sangean+radio


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> I still pull out my little crystal-radio-built-in-a-film-container that has no battery and only an earphone and 'surf' the airwaves at night.


OMG, that's funny stuff. After many, many, many decades in my career in electronic engineering, I remember as a kid I built a crystal radio using a pencil lead and razor blade as the detector. It was later replaced with a germanium diode (a many splendored thing at the time), but that crazy radio rig I built was one of my first forays into radio and engineering. I see on youtube a guy showing exactly what I did scores of years ago to listen to radio. I would mess with it in my room at night while my mom thought I was asleep.

Today, as most people simply stream their digital radio over wifi on their smartphones and have no freaking idea how it all works, they should watch this video and shake their heads.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> OMG, that's funny stuff. After many, many, many decades in my career in electronic engineering, I remember as a kid I built a crystal radio using a pencil lead and razor blade as the detector. It was later replaced with a germanium diode (a many splendored thing at the time), but that crazy radio rig I built was one of my first forays into radio and engineering. I see on youtube a guy showing exactly what I did scores of years ago to listen to radio. I would mess with it in my room at night while my mom thought I was asleep.
> 
> Today, as most people simply stream their digital radio over wifi on their smartphones and have no freaking idea how it all works, they should watch this video and shake their heads.
> 
> ltr


uh.....what's a razor blade, dude?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> uh.....what's a razor blade, dude?


OMG, there it is, and this why I'm amazed when millenials are always wondering why boomers are annoyed at them when they complain that their video or their stream isn't absolutely clitch free. They have no idea where this all came from and how much work it was to make all this stuff available to them, and now all they do is complain when it isn't perfect.................

ltr


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

My perception is that it has always been only a small % of folks with much interest in 'how things work'.

Even among those with an interest, the history of the miniaturization and increased sophistication of electronics has detracted from the average layperson trying to understand or work on today's electronic devices (from resistors & transistors on PCB's to IC's). This even applies to working on our cars now. 

I think of Heathkit, who used to suck up all of my allowance and early earnings. They stopped selling kits in 1992, before our millenials 'came of age'.

Time marches on, and the world changes.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> OMG, that's funny stuff. After many, many, many decades in my career in electronic engineering, I remember as a kid I built a crystal radio using a pencil lead and razor blade as the detector.
> ltr


I did that sort of thing when I was a kid. I recall using a crystal (galena?) and a cat's whisker. Remember winding coils, but can't for life of me recall what I did for a condenser. Built a number of those (they worked!) and the later 1-valve sets. I also made pocket money "repairing" radios. I had no idea what I was doing, but usual problem was just electrical. For example bulb on tuning pointer that was in series with tube filaments had burned out. 

BTW, I do have an Android smartphone. But only about 3Gb of 8Gb is available for user apps. It has a microSD slot with 32Gb but hardly anything get stored there. As mentioned earlier, we do use it when away for cbc using the cbc app. What I am looking for here, is a set that can pick up our local FM stations, few of which have on-line versions. Our present radio does not lock onto weaker stations well.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> agent im still using a small GE table-top AM/FM radio from the (60's?) for that purpose.
> I've been tempted to upgrade too,check out Sangean.com they look pretty good.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sangean-WR-1...&qid=1534536541&sr=8-3&keywords=sangean+radio


That is from amazon.com. In Canada from amazon.ca, price is quite a bit higher https://www.amazon.ca/Sangean-WR-11...qid=1534551945&sr=8-8&keywords=fm+table+radio

That model doesn't have the presets that I want. No wifi radio either, but I could do without that. But still leaning toward the Sangean portable with wifi for not much more money (ADDED: Actually just bought it off Amazon.ca (where I still had a credit for signing up for the Scotia Momentum Visa card!)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> That is from amazon.com. In Canada from amazon.ca, price is quite a bit higher https://www.amazon.ca/Sangean-WR-11...qid=1534551945&sr=8-8&keywords=fm+table+radio
> 
> That model doesn't have the presets that I want. No wifi radio either, but I could do without that. But still leaning toward the Sangean portable with wifi for not much more money (ADDED: Actually just bought it off Amazon.ca (where I still had a credit for signing up for the Scotia Momentum Visa card!)


yes, price is why i havent bit the bullet yet.....how's the one you did buy?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> yes, price is why i havent bit the bullet yet.....how's the one you did buy?


I for no good reason decided to buy the portable with WIFI and FM. It was about $175 or close to $200 with tax. Used my Amazon Scotia Visa $75 bonus to offset cost! Could have bought a straight FM/AM for 1/2 the price or less. By the way, Amazon US will ship to Canada, and the cost of these radios seems to come out less than the amazon.ca price???? Anyway, I ordered from amazon.ca. It's only money....

They do have refurbished units on amazon.com. You could save some $$ there:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07F75SRL4/ref=dp_cr_wdg_tit_rfb


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I wondered about this. So you can use the Amazon US site and ship to a Canadian address? What happens with customs?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I wondered about this. So you can use the Amazon US site and ship to a Canadian address? What happens with customs?


Amazon sorts all that out. But not available for all items.

If it can be shipped to Canada, description & price shows fees that will have to be paid


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone in Canada looking for speakers, I recommend checking out Axiom. They make first-rate speakers in Huntsville Ontario.

https://www.axiomaudio.com/products

I bought a pair of "M3" bookshelf speakers that have been absolutely great. They are small, look great and sound way bigger than they are.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

The radio I ordered off Amazon.ca at about 8pm Friday night, was delivered by lunch time today! This the free shipping option! I have learned to never pay a premium for faster delivery.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

agent99 said:


> The radio I ordered off Amazon.ca at about 8pm Friday night, was delivered by lunch time today! This the free shipping option! I have learned to never pay a premium for faster delivery.


Yeah, agree. Regardless of what option you choose, it comes in about five minutes, so don't waste your money.

ltr


----------

